
Qian, an hackable micro “File explorer” for OS X, written in Elm and Electron - nukifw
https://github.com/xvw/qian
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

